# How long does it take bantu knots to dry?!!



## taz007 (May 31, 2010)

I attempted bantu knots (for a bantu knot out) yesterday afternoon on 70% dry hair and this morning they are still wet 

I am under the Pibbs now trying to get it dry.

_Keeping my fingers crossed that these will come out fairly decent..._


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 31, 2010)

takes me 1,000 years to dry them! Such a hassle!


----------



## Allandra (May 31, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I attempted bantu knots (for a bantu knot out) yesterday afternoon on 70% dry hair and this morning they are still wet
> 
> I am under the Pibbs now trying to get it dry.
> 
> _Keeping my fingers crossed that these will come out fairly decent..._


Everyone's hair doesn't air dry at the same rate.  It depends on the the length and thickness of one's hair.  The times I did bantu knots, I sat under the dryer because it would take my hair forever to air dry.


----------



## lilikoi (May 31, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ...takes me *1,000 years *to dry them!





Allandra said:


> ...it would take my hair *forever* to air dry.



So, seems like anywhere between 1,000 years to FOREVER!


Just kidding. I feel your pain...


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 31, 2010)

I only do bantu knots on already straightened hair. I'm to scared to try them wet they might not ever dry lol


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 31, 2010)

I don't think sitting under the dryer would help too much for me. I would just be sitting under the dryer forever. I have tried doing them and leaving them for a day, day and a half. Take them down and the inside is damp, and explodes into a frizzball.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 31, 2010)

I did them overnight once. I woke up to a damp mess the next day...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 31, 2010)

Depends on how wet the hair is when you do them.  I would never do bantu's on anything more than damp hair.


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 31, 2010)

Bantu knots take forever and a day to dry. I only do them on dry hair now.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 31, 2010)

I think I left my Bantu's in for a weekend before they were ready to come loose into my curly fro. So two days to air-dry. Bantu-knot outs in my experience are more of a two-step style....the first part of the style you look really funky and edgy with knots and you rock that for a bit then once its dry...BAM curlies all over


----------



## 4evershika (May 31, 2010)

I only do them on completely dry hair... if not they will not dry and I will not go out of the house w/ bantu knots on my head (especially w/ my iffy parts lol)... sorry.


----------



## dany06 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've just started doing them about a week and a half now. I love them. I usually do them right before I go to sleep and they are about 90% dry by the time I wake up. The smaller I make them the more likely they will be dry by the time I wake up. There is one drawback to that though. The smaller they are the tighter the curl. I usually do mine around 11pm to 1 am. I actually like them being a bit damp so they will dry looser.

I guess a few other factors that make my hair dry faster are the fact that Im texlaxed (lots of curl left though) and have bkt on  of majority of my new growth and chemically treated length. 

I dont think I could stand sitting under my 10 1/2 year old table top dryer I had in the 7th grade anymore. It would take me sitting under it for 4 hours and my hair will still be damp in places.  I think doing them over night is the only way that works for me. I dont get antsy about taking them out when I'm unconscious.


----------



## lushlady (Jun 28, 2010)

I just did a bantu knot out this weekend. I did it Saturday morning and they were dry when I took them down this morning. It depends on so many variables as other ladies have mentioned. I have found that if I do mine in flatter and looser bantu knots (more like cinnamon buns), they dry faster than when I twist and wrap tight into a tall knot. However, when I do the flatter knots, I have to hold them with bobby pins. It still seems to take a minimum of 24 hours to air dry no matter what I do.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jun 28, 2010)

I do them on dry hair, too. I think it would take WAAY too long to let them air-dry.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried them on damp hair and waited about 3 hours before I took them out. Umm...no. That didn't work at all. My best results came from the first time I ever did them:

I let my hair more than halfway air dry in flat twists before blow drying my hair all the way dry. I applied a teeny bit of Giovanni direct leave-in and Hana Shine Shield, then flat ironed on a low setting.  Then I twisted them back up while my hair was still warmish. An hour later I had (totally accidental) a wavy twist out style. I was just trying to get my hair out of the way as I flat ironed, but I liked it and wore it that way. I wouldn't recommend doing that regularly, though. When I actually plan on wearing twist outs it's partially b/c I love the style and partially b/c it doesn't require the use of heat.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 28, 2010)

I wear my hair in two pigtail bantu knots. On a lazy day like today I leave it unpinned and wear the two mini buns, but otherwise I would unpin the curls and wear a banana clip/comb slides or pin them into an updo. Did them on wet hair for the first time on Saturday. By Sunday afternoon ends were still wet but i still got a good enough curl to wear the banana clip, but then my hair likes to curl - its very malleable


----------

